# Megastructures - The Impossible Build



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

So I caught this show yesterday. it has a very cool coral reef build. I found the episode on youtube in 4 parts , thought I would share it here....enjoy!

*Brief description:* California Academy of Sciences.
When a large earthquake retired the original building, a more stable "Green" museum took it's place making it one of the largest natural history museums of the world. With the all natural live roof, the California Academy of Sciences museum is truly an amazing architectural marvel.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Was there as my 50th B'Day trip  Will see if I have some good pictures to post later.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

that sounds good Gordon....Sounds like you had a cool 50th B-day too


----------

